# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  ¿Precios --> cuánto cuestan los insumos en tu zona?

## kscastaneda

Buenas noches, como sabemos los precios se fijan en cada zona y hay quienes estamos en zonas agroindustriales donde los precios de los insumos agrícolas estan muy por debajo que los de otras zonas; mi propuesta es estar al tanto de los precios por este medio y establecer vinculos comerciales efectivos entre nosotros. 
Asimismo sabemos que los insumos tienen un nombre comercial y un ingrediente activo; como los precios varian en función de la marca y aditivos que contienen he creído conveniente establecer las actualizaciones por nombre comercial. 
En tal sentido aquí algunos precios de insecticidas: 
Avaunt x 300 ml (Indoxacarb) --> S/. 106
BT-Mi Perú x kg (Bacillus thuringiensis) --> S/. 119
Cipermex x lt (Cipermetrina) --> S/. 65
Fuerza x lt (Fipronil) --> S/. 310
Lancer x lt (Imidacloprid) --> S/. 299
Lannate x kg (Methomyl) --> S/. 140
Lanmark x kg (Methomyl) --> S/. 140
Magic x 70g (Ciromazina) --> S/. 50
Match x lt (Lufenuron) --> S/. 230
Regent x lt (Fipronil) --> S/. 320
S-kemata x lt (Metamidofos) --> S/. 30
Sunfire x lt (Clorfenapir) --> S/. 415 
Más adelante subiré de los fungicidas. 
Si alguien quiere comprar ESPOLVOREADORES, ATOMIZADORES, PULVERIZADORES, REPUESTOS GUARANY escribame a mi email : kscastaneda@hotmail.com 
Asimismo agroquímicos, cotizenme.
Envios a nivel nacional desde Lima !!!Temas similares: ¿Cuanto cuestan los herbicidas en tu zona? x Ing. Carlos Castañeda ¿Cuánto le cuesta el cambio mundial a nuestro planeta? Artículo: Exportación de insumos peruanos para gastronomía mundial se dinamiza en lo que va del año ¿ A cuanto asciende el costo de producciòn por tonelada de la alfalfa en Arequipa? insumos orgánicos chablor

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Carlos: 
Interesante el tema; y gracias por fomentar el intercambio de información a través de AgroFórum.pe. Espero que otros usuarios intercambien información de precios contigo, y sobre todo, que la información que intercambien sea útil para ti y todos los demás usuarios y visitantes de este foro. 
Saludos

----------


## kscastaneda

BT-MiPerú x kg (Bacillus thuringiensis) = S/. 116
Humy Crys 90 x kg (Acido humico al 90% 1 kg equivale a 6.5 litros de cualquier acido humico del mercado al 15%) = S/. 67
AA-Powder x kg (Aminoacido al 40%) = S/. 62
AA-TE x kg (Aminoacido al 30%+micros quelados) = S/. 82
Seafer x kg (Algas marinas) = S/. 86

----------


## golcito18

tendrias los precios de insumos para hidroponia, como el de las soluciones A y B asi como tambien los materiales y viveros de los mismos

----------


## kscastaneda

Te sugiero que vayas a la Universidad Agraria La Molina ellos tienen soluciones A y B.
A PRODAC cotizales los materiales para vivero. 
Saludos,

----------


## jesa

Buenas tardes. 
El precio de fertilizantes al dia de hoy en zona de huacho es de: 
Urea: S/.68
fosfato diamonico: S/. 94
sulfato de potasio standar: S/. 110
sulfato de potasio granulado: S/. 118
calmax (sulfato de calcio): S/. 30 
atentamente, 
jehison saenz

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## kscastaneda

*Biofertil SAC - PROMOCION :* 
* Sulfato de potasio granulado : S/. 98 puesto en Trujillo y S/. 102 puesto en Huacho. (sujeto a variación del mercado) *** 
* Potencializador de fertilizante (ZEOLITA): S/. 70 x bolsa 50 kg (evita pérdidas de nitrógeno, 15% más de rendimiento, se hidrata 30% su peso - Solicitar mayor información). 
* Sulfato de calcio TIERRAVERDE para gravedad : S/. 8 x bolsa en Trujillo  y S/. 10 x bolsa puesto en Huacho.
* Fertimar x 250g (Acido alginico, manitol, aminoacidos)= S/. 27
* Algafol Cab x 4 lt (10% Ca + 1% B + 4% aminoacidos)= S/. 92
* Algafol K (Potasio) x 4 lt (0-10-35+algas 5%) = S/. 85
* Set traje de protección naranja + respirador + cartuchos antigases + guantes = S/. 160 *(Obsequio lentes y envio gratis a nivel nacional)*
* Espolvoreador azufrador, mochilas y atomizadores GUARANY = ??? consulte nuestros precios especiales al e-mail.  kscastaneda@hotmail.com

----------

